# (solved]Cups und windowsdrucker

## blice

Ich hab da mal ne ganz einfache Frage.

In allen tutorials zu samba/cups steht immer nur, wie man einen Unix/Spool/Netzwerkdrucker via samba für andere freigibt.

Es steht aber nirgendwo wie man mit linux (ie Gentoo) einen Drucker ansteuert der auf einem Windows (2k) Rechner freigegeben ist.

Mit smbclient findet der den Drucker unter //britti/HP5160   , die shared Directories lassen sich mit smbmount [zb smbmount //britti/Spiele /home/bodo/winmounts/Spiele] mounten.

```

smbclient -L britti -N

Domain=[ARBEITSGRUPPE] OS=[Windows 5.0] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       Remote-IPC

        D$              Disk      Standardfreigabe

        print$          Disk      Druckertreiber

        HP5160          Printer   HP Photosmart D5100 series

        Spiele          Disk      

        downloads       Disk      

        ADMIN$          Disk      Remoteadmin

        C$              Disk      Standardfreigabe

```

Nur den Drucker krieg ich nicht zu fassen: Cups über das Webfrontend will ihn nicht, ich habe folgende versuche unternommen ( die pppd datei hab ich noch, weil der Drucker vorher bei mir unter linux direkt an USB lief)

ipp://britti/HP5160

smb://britti/HP5160

nix davon klappt.

ich kriege zb folgende Fehlermeldung(en):

```

"Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."

Beschreibung: britta PC

Ort: britti

Marke und Modell: HP PhotoSmart C5100 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Druckerstatus: verarbeitend, Aufträge akzeptieren, publiziert.

Geräte URI: smb://britti/HP5160
```

oder

```

"/usr/libexec/cups/backend/foo failed"
```

wobei foo=socket, ipp oder http.. ich weiss nimmer weiter

----------

## erdinger

Schon mal mit gnome-cups-manager versucht?

----------

## blice

Ich kompilier mir doch nicht den halbe Klotz von Gnome für eine Aufgabe die normalerweise auch über die ini/cfg dateien, bzw  dem localhost:631 frontend zu lösen sein müßte.

----------

## musv

Ich stand mal genau vor dem gleichen Problem. Hatte mal ein Auslandssemester absolviert, und meistens herrschen leider überall auf der Welt ziemlich viele Windoofbastionen vor. 

Szenario:

Ich hatte da erst Ubuntu später Gentoo. Der Drucker hing an einem XP-Rechner und war über Windoof-Netzwerkfreigabe freigegeben. Und WinXP hatte ich den Rechner angeklickt und konnte drucken. Unter Linux hatte ich nicht mal den Drucker finden können. Alle Versuche, daß Ding irgendwie über Cups anzusteuern schlugen fehl.

Ich hatte dann nach langer Suche rausgefunden, daß man in diesem Fall irgendwie auf der Windose die Unix-Printing-Tools installieren müsse. Da ich damals aber nicht am Rechner des Profs rumfummeln konnte / wollte, hab ich dann die Sache nicht weiter verfolgt.

Also such mal diese Tools für Windows. Genauer Name / Download usw. unbekannt.

----------

## ok

Ich hatte auch große Probleme meinen Windows Drucker einzubinden.

Wie ich es nach langer Zeit genau geschafft habe weiß ich jetzt leider nicht mehr aber vieleicht hilft dir die Ausgabe von http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/hplj4l

 *Quote:*   

> Description: Network printer
> 
> Location: ws01
> 
> Make and Model: HP LaserJet 4L Foomatic/ljet4 (recommended)
> ...

 

Edit: Hab noch einen Link gefunden: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_print_winserver

----------

## blice

Na, dass das soo einfach sein könnte hätte ja auch mal jemand in den 198 Howtos erwähnen können.

CUPS - Drucker hinzufügen 

WindowsFreigabe via Samba

smb://username:password@//hostname/freigabename

Gut wenn man dann das Adminpasswort von Windoze kennt  :Smile: 

[SOLVED]

----------

